# Prochem oxybols legit ?



## Jme88 (Jan 31, 2015)

These oxybol don't have the usual prochem hologram so think they might be fake , they also have zero taste , I know u can't tell my taste but I'd atleast expect some bitterness , I tried to upload more pics but couldn't for some reason , be good if someone could shed some light on the situation


```

```


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

I doubt you'd taste such a small amount of the chemical (10^-3). To press it into a tablet they use binders so you're more likely to taste that, if at all.

Since it's Anadrol you could probably take it for a few days with a good amount of sodium in your diet and see if you bloat more than usual. That's what I'd do if I couldn't get it tested


----------

